# Stumps vs. Backwoods



## CookwareFreak (Apr 17, 2010)

We are going to buy a new pit and cannot decide between a Stumps or a Backwoods.  Which one should I buy?


----------



## surfinsapo (Apr 17, 2010)

I have no idea....sorry.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 17, 2010)

Seems like there are loads of other questions to answer before you worry about brand


----------



## CookwareFreak (Apr 17, 2010)

I am not sure if it is better not to have a water pan because we don't use it on the WSM.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 17, 2010)

Did you look at Spicewine?

www.spicewineironworks.com


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 17, 2010)

I have cooked on all three (Spicewine, Backwoods, and Stump's).  You have more choices of sizes and models with the Stump's.  There is no need for a water pan in the Stump's GF smokers because the unit is sealed so tightly, and the flow of air through the unit is minimal.  The Backwoods and the Spicewine has the fire under the grates, so the water pan acts also like a barrier so you aren't cooking directly over the coals.  The Stump's GF (gravity feed) units are an "offset" type.  I don't see how any of these would be a bad choice.

I would suggest calling each of the Shops and talk to the owners/builders.

I currently own 2 Stump's GF smokers (an older GF222CM, and a new "Baby") and a Stump's Tailgater.

BOB


----------



## Old Dave (Apr 18, 2010)

I am sure both of these cookers are great and I can only talk about the Backwoods as I have used them for years. 

These great cookers are designed to where you can cook direct, raised grid direct, indirect, with or without water for the higher temps, and grilling right over the coals and are very close to air tight which makes it possible to operate at many different temperatures. They will just flat do it all!

From smoking cheese at less than 80 degrees, to smoking something like jerky or sausage at around 140-180 degrees, to smoking your normal low and slow meats at around 225-250 degrees, the cooker does fine job on the low end of the cooking temperature scale. 

It also does a fine job with the medium high temperatures as well. Running around 300-375 degrees opens the door for many more cooks including casseroles, chicken, high temp butts and brisket, bread baking, turkey and turkey breasts, beef roasts, soups and stews, etc..

The temps above this at maybe 375-450 are great for pizza and many of the higher temp baking breads. 

With the cooker set up direct for grilling, you can do wonderful steaks and chops, high temp veggies, fish, and other grilling treats at the tip of a lump fire flame and I would guess that the temps would be around 1000-1200 degrees. 

What is not to like??







Smoking cheese in the Backwoods Party at 80 degrees. 






Ten grids full of jerky smoking at about 160 degrees in a Backwoods Party.






This complete cook was done in the cooker. It is prime rib, baked potato, green beans seasoned with country ham, yeast rolls, pineapple upside down cake. One great meal.






Here is another whole meal that was done on the cooker. This is t-bone steak grilled direct, my slab potatoes and onions, smoked green beans, Texas toast and this started from a loaf of Amish bread that was done on the cooker during this cook and then grilled up with some garlic stuff, and my Swedish nut cake.






This is a whole pig in a Backwoods Competitor which is a cooker about the size of the standard Stumps. 






Nice Pig!!






This is 4 pan pizzas in a Backwoods Party and these cookers will do a great job with both hearth and pan baking. Also great for most desserts and party breads. 






Yummy! !

You can see the above cooks plus many more on my blog. Just go to the table of contents and punch up Backwoods.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow Old Dave that whole pig is wild, never seen it done like that ... Looks great on the table. Seems you have corroborated the Backwoods side of the argument.


----------



## CookwareFreak (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  Thanks for the pics to those are great!


----------



## Smoke Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

I currently own a Stump's smoker and given all the Stump's forum hype on how great they were, I was disappointed in the following:
1) The quality control of the unit that was delivered to me was somewhat lacking.
2) The Stump's forum is literally devoid of any real information content; it's mostly mindless product cheerleading led by the forum operator.
3) The company is a small Mom-n-Pop shop that appears to have a great deal of trouble actually delivering a product in a timely manner. Their excuses are that 'customized smokers take time to build'. In theory, that might be a correct assumption but not as much time as they have subjected some of their customers to. As a customer, you are literally unable to voice any concerns about extended delivery delays on their forum because of the heavy-handed tactics and censorship employed by the forum administrator. This tactic and approach alone really turned me off when it comes to Stump's products.

I'm currently leaning towards Superior Smokers at the moment for my next GF smoker. I think their fabrication shop is located in Macon, Georgia.

Recent Update: I now own a Superior SS-2, in addition to the Stump's. My stronger preference is for the Superior product due to construction and workmanship issues (quality control), much better delivery times, paint quality, etc.  Any future purchases will be from Superior.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all that good advice. 

bigwheel


----------

